# For all those we lost on 11.11.08 Love you lots and miss you dearly



## [email protected]

For all our beloved pets I hope you know how loved u really where and how much you will be in our thoughts forever more, gone but never forgotten. RIP little ones, I miss you so much x x x 

Here are a few that we lost I really wanted to share our beautiful collection with you all.

Sunny










Casper










Matilda










Derek










Dixie










Trixie










Razzle










Honey










Herman










Harmony










Tweedy










Conner










Herby, hilda, chaos









Cassy










Miss Piggy










TBC


Jai x


----------



## shell2909

really sorry for your loss 
have you managed to find any of the things you need?


----------



## [email protected]

Tegusaurus










Some of the geckos























































There are so many, many more I just can't find all the pictures at the moment, such a tragic waste of life, I miss u all and I hope you look down on me from time to time.

RIP Little Guys

Jai x x x


----------



## abijoshwalker

im so sorry for your huge loss 
rip all of you


----------



## rach666

omg im absolutely gutted for you,..........

rip little ones.... x


----------



## Mutley.100

I was gutted when read your original post now ..... I hope you realised you've turned a grown man to being misty eyed . Once again , commiserations for your lose and all the best to the survivors . 

*R.I.P. *


----------



## Roewammi

im so sorry for your loss, i cant imagine how you're feeling, ive just read your first thread and its so upsetting. 

R.I.P


eace:


----------



## timberwolf

Rain told me about this. I just don't know what to say. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Molly75

Aww bless so sorry for your losses my thoughts are with you  RIP lil one's 
paula x


----------



## AuntyLizard

So sorry for your loss... No words will make it any better... So RIP all.

Liz


----------



## BlueRoses

........ .......... ............ ........ ............. ............. 

so sorry, so very sorry 

Blue


----------



## magneticblue

So sorry for your loss. RIP little ones


----------



## MagsD

*Your massive loss*

Can i ask how you managed to lose so many???


----------



## BlueRoses

MagsD said:


> Can i ask how you managed to lose so many???


 
A fire, there is a thread


----------



## repkid

R.I.P


You must be.... Words can't explain. My feelings are with you.


----------



## Cockys Royals

I am so gutted, RIP little ones you will be missed


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk

omg i feel so gutted for you hope your doing ok


----------



## bendigo

RIP, im so sorry for you.
you had some gorgeous animals in your collection.


----------



## Pauline

RIP little ones. I hope you're all happy in reptile heaven.


----------



## Reptilerescueden

RIP all you critters.. such a sad sad waste and I am so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## acereptiles

Just read through the thread and wanted to pay our respects to your beautiful animals, RIP poor little souls.


----------



## Iliria

rest in peace


----------



## James

Such a pity what a beautiful collection you had


----------



## stuarto69

Sorry for your loss RIP


----------



## Julie&James

RIP little ones


----------



## madbikerbev

*my love to you and ur survivors*

I am new on RFUK, but i just had to tell you I am so sorry for your loss, i cant imagine how u feel, i was bad enough when i lost my eight year old Leo Gary. Ur babies were beautiful and im sure ur survivors will be loved back to good health, by urself and the feelings of love coming from the members.

RIP kids

Bev


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you,

The shock has worn off today and the pain and comprehension has started to kick in, I am replying to everybodies messages, I really do appreciate the support offered by everyone.

Thank you so much

Jai x


----------



## Jo81

My heart breaks for you and the ones you have lost, I cried when I 1st heard about your loss and I'm in tears once again I can only imagine what your going though. So sorry for your loss. 

RIP Babies xxxxxx


----------



## sage999

My thoughts are with you. You lost some beautiful animals.


----------



## freekygeeky

ive only justseen this.
Im so so so so so sorry. There isnt a word or words that can descirbe what you must be going through. Im so sorry.
Sleep well all you little ones, and behave in reptile heaven!
sorry.

Gina


----------



## Kathryn666

Aww Jai, your story has had me in tears for those poor animals. I am SO sorry for your losses, you must be heartbroken. Nothing I can say will make you feel better but I am sending you my thoughts and best wishes anyway...

RIP all you beautiful animals 

<hugs>

Kathryn x


----------



## nocturnalbynature

R.i.p <3


----------



## Catherine896

Im so sorry. I cant imagine what you are going through right now 

Sorry 

RIP.


----------



## Heavenlyhogs

How horrific...it's painful enough to lose 1 companion so can only imagine your pain.
thoughts are with you
x


----------



## Miranda

This is such a shame, they are all so beautiful, good luck to those you lost wherever they are , remember:
Death is not the putting out of the light,
But the extinguishing of the candle because morning has come.


----------



## Darlo_Gal

My thoughts are with you. RIP to all x


----------



## Jennifer23

I'm new to the forum. I read through all your posts and had tears in my eyes.

My thoughts are with you and the survivors. RIP to all those you lost.

Jennifer


----------



## guyz1970

Jai im gutted for ya love you and paul...
i feel gutted myself due to knowing some of the collection.. we have a small glass corner viv here if its any use to you?...guy


----------



## guyz1970

*Rip*

sorry to hear this RIP little ones


----------



## FreakOonique

Just read the other thread, and it has reduced me to tears, I am so so sorry for your loss, nothing we can say will make it better, but if you need anyone were all here xxxx

RIP xxxx


----------



## gmorris194

My thoughts are with you. RIP to all x


----------

